# Ipad mini internet problems



## ABUH11 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ipad mini internet problems

my ipad mini is running IOS 7, it connects to the wifi but then couple of hours later it states that it is still connected by it wont connect to the net (safari, twitter etc). It only works (sometimes) again when i discounted it from the WiFi (forget wifi) and then reconnect it again.

Is it the new OS, is it my wifi, what is it? please help


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Does this happen when connected to ANY network, or just 1?


----------



## ABUH11 (Sep 30, 2012)

MartyF81 said:


> Does this happen when connected to ANY network, or just 1?


i havnt tried it with any other network, only mine


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

ABUH11 said:


> i havnt tried it with any other network, only mine


To me it sounds like an IP address lease conflict.

I would do this:

1. Leave it off the network for 24 hours. (this "should" cause the IP address lease being issued via DHCP from your router to "expire")

2. Try it on a different network and see if the issues persists.

if it happens on a second network, then you may want to bring it into an Apple store, or if you feel comfortable... erase the device and reinstall iOS from scratch via iTunes.


----------

